# Discretionary Traders - How do you choose your buys?



## Steve C (24 July 2013)

Hi,

I was hoping the discretionary traders on the forum would share with the rest of us the process they go through when determining what stocks to buy/sell?

*What indicators do you use? Do you stick with 2 or 3 indicators for all your decisions? If so what has worked well for you?
*If you don't use indicators, what chart patterns do you stick with to make your buying decisions?
*What is your success rate like using the indicator/chart pattern of choice?


Cheers,
Steve


----------

